# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Lizzzie's Workbook

## Lizzzie

Hello!

Over the last 10 years I have had phases of getting into lucid dreaming, with some success. I really want to improve further so I am going to attempt to update this workbook regularly in order to keep my mind in it and hopefully see some results! I will follow this class strictly as well as reading lots of the posts on this forum. 

*Reality Checks:*
- Counting Fingers
- Blocking Nose
- Thumb through hand

*Dream Signs:*
- Anxiety

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Improve Dream Recall
- Have more regular lucid dreams
- Improve stability of dreams

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Lucid Dream regularly
- Record at least 1 dream every night

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- Have had periods of learning lucid dreaming, and I have typed all of my recorded dreams into word. I write my dreams into my phone notes. Have had a fair number of LDs in the past, one recently (via DEILD) in which I practiced stabilisation and managed to fly easier with a new method of using my hands to tilt my flight like an aeroplane.

*Current Technique:*
- MILD, DEILD, SSILD, FILD

----------


## Lizzzie

*To Do:*
-	Record dreams each night
-	Do reality checks whenever anything is weird or I am anxious. Write down.
-	Start practicing awareness

*My Motivation*
I want to be able to lucid dream regularly in order to have fun in the dream environment and learn about myself. I want to learn how to fly, morph, teleport, and learn many other applications of lucid dreaming.

*Plan for next lucid dream*
-	Become lucid
-	Look at hands to stabilise
-	Look at dream body to see what it looks like
-	Feel the ground
-	Find rocket boots & gloves
-	Fly using rocket boots & gloves
-	Explore surroundings

*Reading*
I have been reading Puffin's SAT Guide

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
Last night I did not remember any dreams, but after getting up a small part of my last dream came to me. This was not much, but its better than nothing. I am going to write whenever I do not have any dreams in my journal too to teach my brain that I want to record dreams every night. 

*Awareness Practice*
I am going to stop at points during the day to practice awareness. I am also going to be meditating each day using Headspace. I have also begun a Dream Yoga workbook in order to practice awareness.

*Dream Journal*
I have begun annotating my dream journal according to emotions that I have, and I have written by my recorded lucid dreams the technique that was used to become lucid.

*Reading*
I have been reading a lot of pages on this website to further my knowledge on certain induction techniques and awareness. One thing that particularly interests me that I would like to attempt in my next lucid dream in summoning a Dream Guide. I will attempt to meet him/her in my next lucid dream. I feel hopeful that they can help me on this journey.

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
I woke up this morning, lay there for a while and wrote down my dream into my phone. I collected parts of two dreams. This is progress! I do, however, plan to get a dream journal book to write in instead of my phone notes as I feel like I may remember more then when Im not fiddling with my phone and mistyping etc. I always write them up afterwards anyway.

*Nap*
I attempted a WILD during a nap, but found I fell asleep too quickly. This is usually a problem for me.

----------


## Lizzzie

*WILD Attempt*
I attempted WILD after waking up in the night to go to toilet. I managed to relax my body and keep my mind awake for longer than usual, but I still didnt see or feel any HI. I tried visualizing number, and repeated thinking I am dreaming. After >30 mins of attempting I fell asleep normally.

*Lucidity*
I had a few seconds of lucidity (DILD) where I realized I was dreaming. Everything was very colorful and I counted 6 fingers.

*Dream Recall*
I recorded in a book today. Only a couple of sentences though.

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to the class and congrats on your recent success!  :smiley:

----------


## Lizzzie

Thanks NyxCC!

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
I recorded 3 longer dreams today! It helped that I wrote key words of each of the dreams first before detailing any of them, so I didnt forget any of them. I also write the date of my dream the day before to make myself do it, so if I dont remember I would have to write no dreams. Its good to see Im progressing in my Dream Recall! From now I am going to do a RC before writing in my dream journal, as I have had a FA and written in it in the past.

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
I recorded one dream when I woke up, and after having breakfast I remembered another dream so I wrote that in my journal as well.

*Awareness Practice*
I have been practicing awareness at points during the day the last half week, trying to hear as many different sounds as I can, and feel many sensations of my body. I feel I can get into this 'awareness mode' more quickly now, and can hold this concentration for longer. Lots to work on though!

*WILD Laziness*
When I have got up in the night the last few nights I have wanted to WILD, but lay on my side to try to attempt it. But whenever I do this I fall asleep way too quickly. I need to do this on my back more to stop myself going to sleep instantly! I am still yet to get past the relaxation stage. I see fog and my body feels very relaxed but I always fall asleep around then or give up. Something to work on I guess!

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
I couldn't remember much of a dream, but I didnt get as much sleep last night so I went back to bed for a nap to attempt a WILD.

*WILD Attempt: SP*
I went back to bed after breakfast for a nap of just over an hour, and tried to go to sleep using WILD. I feel this is the furthest I have gotten: As I went to sleep I counted my exhales. My body got relaxed relatively quickly as I was tired. I continued counting, and I found once I got to 80 that I would skip to 60 (for example). I tried to visualise numbers but this didnt really work. I did start to get flashes of dreams, none of which were tangable enough to attempt to enter, and I can't remember them now. I feel I was close though, and my awareness was nearly enough throughout the attempt. Just before my alarm went off I believe I had a bit of SP. At first my covers looked like a mans back, and then it looked like the sleeping face of a friend, who was laying ontop of me. I believe this weight may have come from the feeling of the SP. I am happy with this attempt, and I will use this experience to try to get even further into the transitional stage of WILD soon  :smiley:

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
Only a sentence. Better than nothing!

*WILD/FILD Attempt*
Fell asleep pretty much immediately. I should try to splash my face, drink some water etc. It's just difficult at night when you are groggy from sleep. I will try to do this tomorrow night.

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
I remembered one dream to a good degree of detail, but I had a feeling that that dream has a lot more detailed, and that I had a whole other dream. Frustrating, as I dont remember enough to write it down! Having a feeling for other dreams is probably progress though? Im happy enough that Im able to remember at least one small segment of a dream each night since I started this workbook!

----------


## NyxCC

> At first my covers looked like a mans back, and then it looked like the sleeping face of a friend, who was laying ontop of me. I believe this weight may have come from the feeling of the SP.



Hmmm, so you were able to see your surroundings then? It sounds like you have already transitioned to the dream, maybe just was not able to move aroud freely. If that's the case, I would recommend to keep the awareness, while still focusing on the environment. Wait it out a bit while still focused, which will hopefully allow full mobility once the SP passes.

----------


## Lizzzie

Okay, thanks for the suggestion! I will keep that in mind if this happens again!

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
Has been okay, I have recorded one reasonably long dream both mornings. I went to sleep the 11th night by repeating the mantra 'When I am in a dream, I will look at my hands and become lucid'.

*Successful WILD Nap*
This morning, after reading NyxCC's comment, I had an hour nap to attempt a WILD. I started by counting my exhales and felt my body relax. I felt the relaxation go a bit further and I could feel some slight falling sensation. I went in and out of awareness I think, but I remained aware enough to realise when I 'woke up'. Here is my dream:

"I looked around my room and everything looked very normal. I looked at my fingers and counted 6/7! The dream kept fading out and I would visualize where I left off and I would get back. I looked around the room and everything looked very bright and colorful, like the saturation was turned up. I remembered my goal to look at my body but I found the dream kept fading out too much to do this. I tried saying increase lucidity and rubbed my hands together, and it helped only slightly. As I couldnt see my body, I tried to look at my hands again in more detail. I managed to look at them and see a good amount of detail in my palms. I looked out of the window and could see the normal view. This view faded out and when I tried to re-enter, I couldnt, so I woke up"

During the dream I remembered that I should try to observe the environment when it was not so stable, and it was interesting to do this. It was good to not rush off immediately and try to fly or something (which I wanted to do out of the window before the dream faded away!) so I feel I remember more details of the things I looked at more closely. 

I am very happy with this successful WILD! It seemed good to do this during the nap, as it would still take me a while to get to sleep, rather than at night when I pretty much immediately lose awareness.

----------


## NyxCC

Yay! Great job Lizzzie! Congrats!  :smiley: 

I think you might be ready to start working on dream tasks - whether your own or definitely check out the tasks of the month (see my sig). There are some which you can probably do straight away in your bedroom. Completing such tasks can help stabilize and prolong the dream as you are focused and also interact with the environment.

----------


## Lizzzie

Great to hear! Ill check them out and add them to my lucid to-do list  :smiley:

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
Not so great, I recalled only a sentence


*Plan for the coming week*
I am staying at my parents over the next week, and as I won't have a bed partner over this time I am going to peactice WBTB WILD each night in an attempt to improve my WILD success and work on some December DreamViews (beginner/basic) tasks. I have made a checklist and aim to do all of the beginner tasks.

*Schedule*
WBTB: 5 - 7 hrs after sleeping (alarm)
Stay awake: 10 mins
WILD technique: focus on breathing; inhale count, exhale mantra "I'm Dreaming"

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
Not good, no dreams recorded after waking up from alarm during WBTB, and only one sentence recorded in the morning. 

*WILD Attempt*
I woke up at 4:30, went to toilet, splashed my face, and read through my WILD plan and task checklist. I lay down to read them. This made me very sleepy, and after 8 minutes I turned the light off and lay on my back. I started counting but I remeber losing track of the numbers already after ~20. I fell asleep too quickly again.

*Plan for tonight*
I will wake up and turn the light on and leave it on for 15 minutes whilst I do other things. I will sit on my desk chair so that I am not tempted to lay down again too soon. I am hoping 15 minutes is long enough to wake my brain up more. I am also thinking I will turn my laptop on to read through the WILD technique tutorial, as the screen will wake me up a bit too. Hopefully then I can progress further into my WILD. If this does not work I will increase the WBTB wake time to 20 minutes.

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
Fantastic, I recalled 1 lucid dream and 2 non-lucid dreams in detail! This is the best recall I have had so far! I think because I slept in, I had more time to dream in the morning.

*WILD Attempt*
I stayed up for 15 minutes and read te WILD tutorial again. Once I went to bed I did the counting breathing exercise for a bit but then felt exhausted and rolled over and slept. I will stay up for 20 minutes tonight, and I will look into different dream anchors.

*Lucid Dream*
After my WILD attempt I dreamt and realised I was dreaming after doing a counting fingers reality check (DILD). Here is the link to my dream journal: Amazingly vivid lucid dream

In the future I will carry out a reaity check before writing down my lucid dreams, I find this has happened in the past too as I am so excited thay I had a lucid dream and I want to write it down before I forget parts of it. I know I forgot the details of the first location I was in in this dream, and I would have loved to write it down with even more detail! It's something to work on  :smiley: 

*Lucid Tasks Completed:*
- Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
- Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
- Look at your body. What are you wearing?
- Say something out loud.

*Lucid Tasks To Do:*
- Look at your hands. Can you see your fingerprints?
- Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
- Take note of gravity. Does it feel normal?

----------


## NyxCC

Way to go, Lizzie! Looks like the lucid strategy you have laid out is working out very well! 

The dream sounds like it was a very detailed one, I am curious were the sand tiles there before or after you thought about the desert, or did they influence you to choose that place? 

One good way to change the dream scene is indeed to focus on the ground, pretty much like what you did here, so if you want to go to the beach or desert, try to see and even touch little grains of sand to help hook up to the new place. If you focus on the ground, you kind of lose sight of your surroundings and the next moment you look around you may find they have changed!

----------


## Lizzzie

Thanks! I am interested to try the method of teleportation that you described next time, rather than trying to smash through the floor!

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
Really good, two sections of a detailed dream was recorded! It definitely helps, being away from my bed partner, as I can spend as long as I like thinking about dreamy things until the dream reveals itself to me and I can spend the time to write it down in detail! I am hoping when I get back that I can keep up the good dream recall despite the distractions that are usually present in the mornings. 

*WILD Attempt*
I woke up at 4:20, 10 minutes before my night time WBTB alarm, and felt groggy and sleepy. I went to the toilet but went directly to bed rather than trying to stay up for 20 minutes as I was so tired and had a big day the next day. However, I did manage to do some counting, this time not infinately, but until 3 or 10 and looping, and I felt like this allowed me to maintain my awareness for longer throughout the attempt. I did roll over after a while though, as I felt uncomfortable and wanted to sleep. Tonight I will try to remain on my back and continue counting through the WILD as I do not need to be up early. I just find it hard to not roll over when I am feeling uncomfortable. I am a very uncomfortable generally (always fidgeting etc) so I find this extremely difficult at this stage of the WILD. 

Tonight I am also going to put earplugs in and listen to this audiomix to see if it helps me stay aware. I started listening to it during a nap yesterday, but there is lots of background noise that I at one point sat up to suddenly as I thought there was someone coming into my room!

*Reading*
I have been reading through the WILD DVA classes the past few evenings to gain some insight into how I can improve my WILDs. The thing I am focuing on at the moment is finding a good anchor to aid me consciously though to the transitional stage.

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
Wrote down a long dream in the early hours when my alarm went off for WBTB. I also recorded a long dream in the morning when I woke up naturally. 

*WILD Attempt*
It took 5 minutes to write down my dream that I remembered, went to the toilet, and immediately lay down on my back, put the headphones in and listened to the audiomix for WILD. I was able to relax, but found the audiomix was a bit too short. I think it would be good to try with music when I am even more tired, so not wait too long before going back to bed during WBTB, and then stick music in as an anchor. Then hopefully my body can stay relaxed and my mind awake. I will try WBTB with music when I am particularly tired, and when I am less tired I will attempt the counting breath technique. I am yet to succeed with WBTB WILD, so I think it is good to use whichever method is good for the level of tiredness I have. If anyone has any advice on this, it would be much appreciated.

----------


## NyxCC

So what would you say is the greatest challenge in your wild attemps so far?

Regarding the audio mix lenght, maybe experiment with other relaxing youtube videos - they don't have to be lucid dreaming related at all cost, but can work either way. Maybe rain or ocean waves can help - these could also lead to dreams relating to whatever you hear. Different sounds like these in general can help with dream incubation, as long as they are non-disturbing.

----------


## NyxCC

So what would you say is the greatest challenge in your wild attemps so far?

Regarding the audio mix lenght, maybe experiment with other relaxing youtube videos - they don't have to be lucid dreaming related at all cost, but can work either way. Maybe rain or ocean waves can help - these could also lead to dreams relating to whatever you hear. Different sounds like these in general can help with dream incubation, as long as they are non-disturbing.

----------


## Lizzzie

> So what would you say is the greatest challenge in your wild attemps so far?



I would definitely say the greatest challenge is staying conscious through to the transition stage. The furthest I tend to get is through relaxation (my dry, open mouth is often the most distracting as I want to swallow; the most tension is in my eyes due to my concentration) and then I begin to see dream snippets and imagry. After this I drift into unconscious sleep. This is why I am currently focusing on finding a good anchor to allow me to focus on something and keep my mind awake. 

I may try some of the rain sound at some point!

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
Recorded another long dream!

*WBTB Fail*
I failed to wake up to both my midnight alarm and my morning alarm! I must've just turned them off and immediately went to sleep again!

*WILD Nap*
The usual occurred: Rolled over after some time and fell asleep.

----------


## NyxCC

> I would definitely say the greatest challenge is staying conscious through to the transition stage. The furthest I tend to get is through relaxation (my dry, open mouth is often the most distracting as I want to swallow; the most tension is in my eyes due to my concentration) and then I begin to see dream snippets and imagry. After this I drift into unconscious sleep. This is why I am currently focusing on finding a good anchor to allow me to focus on something and keep my mind awake. 
> 
> I may try some of the rain sound at some point!



You may consider a slight increase in the wake time prior to your wild attempt. That will help be more focused on whatever anchor you choose. I would recommend to experiment with different timing and write it down to see what your optimal timing would be. 

As far as anchors go, you can use the digital ones such as youtube/mp3s but also anything from your environment and even your own body. Some people find it easy to use as anchor white noise such as a fan or even street cars (as long as they are not too disturbing!). I personally like to focus on the feel of my own body in bed and gradually feel that change as I fall asleep.

----------


## Lizzzie

*Dream Recall*
No dreams recorded, however, this morning I remember that in a dream I looked at my hands and saw 6 fingers and got slightly lucid, but lost it straight away as I was caught up in the dream storyline!

*Back home*
I am back home now, so I have fewer opportunities to WILD and less time in the mornings to record dreams. I will try to keep it up somewhat! It has been great to have a week full of attempts (with 2 successes!) to get my confidence back that I can lucid dream. 

A mantra I have been repeating as I am going to sleep recently has been "Lucid dreaming is easy, and I will become lucid tonight"! I don't know whether it is helping, but its good to feel like I am doing something lucid dreaming related, even if I am not able to read so many tutorials etc like last week.

----------


## NyxCC

Hope vacation's going well!  :smiley:  There may be less opportunities to wild, however, you can hone your MILD skills in the meantime.

----------


## Lizzzie

I since the Christmas break I have not been actively thinking about lucid dreaming as much, but the last few days I have been thinking about it again. Yesterday and this morning I have had morning naps to try to promote lucid dreams using WILD and mantras. Yesterday I had a hint of being lucid where I was aware for just a moment, and this morning I was lucid for slightly longer. These were not long or stable, but its enough for me to try to get back to this forum and see if I can keep my mind on lucid dreaming to gather some more experiences!

*Dream Recall*
This morning was the first time I have recorded a dream this year, although my memory of dreams have been improved, especially when I have a few moments to think about them before waking up properly in the mornings. I will try to record more dreams from now.

----------


## NyxCC

Good to see you, Lizzie! I have to say, the holidays really do have the power to detail us (despite offering a diverse experience and more time to sleep). Been recovering from a distracting holiday season myself. I can't understand how it's March already  :tongue2: . 

Good job getting back on track! See you around.

----------


## Lizzzie

> Good job getting back on track! See you around.



Thanks NyxCC, I am glad I am starting to think about it more again.  I have so much I want to do! I feel that keeping this workbook is really helping me in terms of extra motivation!

*Lucid Naps: New tactic*
I have looked into techniques that can be used to become lucid during naps, but up until now I find I fall asleep too quickly to attain lucidity using WILD. I watched this video and this guy describes a tactic that may work for me. It involves setting an alarm to go off every 10 minutes, and when the alarm wakes you up from a dream, it is the perfect time to attempt a WILD. I tried this this afternoon and I did find after a few alarms I was getting closer to sleep, and I am hopeful that using this tactic I can manage a proper WILD. The furthest I got in today's WILD was that I had strong images in my minds eye (still not actual images though), so if I had attempted this for a bit longer I feel that it would only get stronger until I become lucid.

I will try this when I am next able to have a nap and report back! I can imagine at first I will keep the 10 minute alarms on so that I can have many attempts without falling asleep for the rest of my time, and then if this goes well I can turn the alarm off when I feel I am close.

----------


## Lizzzie

I am so excited to say that this morning I had my first proper WILD! I have recorded some dreams as WILDS before, but this was the first time I felt the transition from wake to dream. It seemed to happen almost at once, there were loud clanging sounds and sellotape type noises and this came with strong vibrations. As I have not experienced this before I found it pretty scary, but I knew I just needed to try to relax and go with it as the dream was close! The shock and the sounds did at first make me wake up more, so they faded, especially as I thought I heard my alarm at a part of the noise. I relaxed and tried to allow it to happen again, and it did. I used my hands (at first through thinking so I would not move my actual body, but this later felt more like my actual hands) to stroke parts of my face to solidify myself into the dream. I wasn't able to see too well, only slight shapes and colors were there, but I mainly navigated through my room through touch. I observed my surroundings, taking in what I could, and went outside through the window and felt the breeze on my skin. 

Although this was a short experience, I now have a good feeling of what to expect to have a successful WILD! I was pretty amazed with how aware I felt too, usually when I fall asleep I lose consciousness, but it felt amazing to keep it through the transition completely!

*Technique Used*

To allow this to happen, I used alarms every 10 minutes during a fairly long nap (only an hour or so after waking up from my nights sleep), and during the later naps I remember having non-lucid dreams when I was awoken. I was going to get up, but then I set a new alarm for 15 minutes from that moment to give it one last shot, and it was during this time that I had the WILD!

I am excited to try again! Now I know the feeling I really hope I can reproduce it and be able to continue to understand it better.

If you have any tips to how I can improve my vision in this sort of dream, let me know!  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Well done, Lizzzie! 

As far as improving sight goes, I would suggest just keep being as involved in the dream as possible, to allow for all your senses to properly turn on after the transition. Do your best to look around and keep going, it will likely improve as you do that. You can also try to focus on finer visual details while also incorporating other senses, especially touch.

----------


## Lizzzie

> As far as improving sight goes, I would suggest just keep being as involved in the dream as possible, to allow for all your senses to properly turn on after the transition. Do your best to look around and keep going, it will likely improve as you do that. You can also try to focus on finer visual details while also incorporating other senses, especially touch.



Great, thanks for your advice. I just need to take the time and not rush I think, as I am so excited to doing more exciting things past dream stabilization. I will try to stimulate more senses next time! Will let you know if I manage again  :smiley: 

*Dream Goals*
- Be aware of whole body, not just one part
- Be aware of gravity
- Look around, look closely for details
- Focus on breath
- Don't rush! 

I am hoping the fear of the dream ending before I can do anything will go away with time. Just being aware in the dream is exciting by itself!

----------


## Lizzzie

I have started reading Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming again (I have read it ~ 8 years ago) to re-cap the basics of lucid dreaming, and to get some ideas of what I want to do. I will attempt to follow the instructions in the book to increase my chances of lucidity.

*Dream Recall*
I have started recording my dreams again this morning, and I managed to record a pretty long dream upon awakening from a nice lie-in. I am hoping to record dreams every morning, and will give myself time and effort to do so.

*WILD attempt*
I attempted to enter a dream during a 45 minute nap without timers. I was aware for a lot of the time, but often slipped into unconscious sleep before awakening again and attempting it again. No luck this time!

----------


## Lizzzie

This morning I had some time to have a 1.5 hour nap (which is the length of time I had when I first managed to transition). After around an hour of alarms, I was dreaming non-lucidly between the alarms, and in the final 10 minutes of the 1.5 hours, I managed to do a WILD! This time, I attempted to think for a bit longer on my senses. I found that moving around and being active gradually improved my vision, up to a point where I could make out quite a lot of detail and colours from my surroundings. I was more aware of my body, and noticed two different pieces of clothing at two points in the dream. I remembered some of the beginner tasks of the months, so I jumped in the air, feeling the strange gravity as I floated slightly back down, and I put my hand in my pockets of my jeans, in which there was nothing inside.

I found people that I could speak to, so I asked them some questions. The answers were quite generic, so I left half way though one of their answers to find a more interesting individual to talk to. One of my big aims is to talk to a dream guide, so I guess I was looking for a dream character that felt special. When I had found an interesting looking girl who was taking me somewhere, I woke up to my 10 minute alarm which was still on, so I shut it off and took a minute or two to re-enter the lucid dream. After re-entering I couldn't find the girl, but I was in a different room of what seemed to be the same location, dream wise. 

*Aim for April*
As April is just around the corner, and I seem to have found a way to WILD more consistently using long naps and alarms (at least I have managed to replicate it once), I want to complete the list of beginner tasks for April. I have not yet completed the whole list for one month, so this will be a good thing to aim to do to focus my dream mind more on progressing my lucid abilities. 

*Dream Recall*
I have been recording dreams every day for the last few days (apart from this morning when I first woke up).

*WILD attempts at night*
When I wake up in the night I attempt to do WILDs, but I fall asleep too quickly. I am hoping I can eventually stay awake longer when I awake at night to attempt WILDs.

----------


## NyxCC

Nice one, Lizzzie! Congrats!  :smiley:

----------


## Lizzzie

> Nice one, Lizzzie! Congrats!



Thanks NyxCC! I'm so happy I am finally getting WILD!

*Completing 5/7 Beginner Tasks from TOTM (April)*


*Spoiler* for _WILD from dream journal_: 



Long lucid dream WILD, that got more stable over time. I counted my fingers at different points when I doubted myself. I felt it was a pretty long, detailed lucid dream, and was a bit worried I would forget parts, especially as I slept between having the lucid dream and recording it. 

In our apartment I looked around the room, and everything seemed in place. I put my hands to the light and looked at my palm, which looked normal. I looked at pictures on the black closet. There were lots of tiny pictures. I looked closely at them, trying to take in detail.

Tried to remember more dream tasks. I was in my parent's garden. I was wearing my blue top and black tracksuit bottoms. I tried to pull something out of my pockets but there was only fluff from the trousers. I felt the grass with my hands and my face, and I felt the texture and the temperature (it was not cold). I looked at the sky, it wasnt too detailed and colours blended into each other. I tried jumping and gravity was a bit off, but I didnt jump too high. I attempted to read ingredient labels, which was funny because they looked roughly convincing at a glance, but when read closely, they looked like made up ingredients.

I wanted to eat chocolate cake, so I opened the fridge with the intention that I would find one, but the fridge was full of other stuff, so I didnt eat anything.




I had a WILD after waking up in the last hour or so of the night, which is the first not during a nap! So I'm super happy about that! However, I did fall asleep again after my lucid which meant I may have forgotten some details of the dream, but I feel that I have remembered most of it as it was pretty vivid. Vision took the longest to come again, but once it did it felt very vivid. 

I will try to remember the final 2 beginner tasks for my next LD, so I can finally complete them all! Then I can move onto the basic TOTM  :smiley:

----------


## Lizzzie

I've nearly completed all of the beginner TOTM for April, just one more to go!


*Spoiler* for _TOTM Beginner 6_: 



Became aware in my room on the floor. I couldnt see so I touched objects on the floor, feeling for detail. I went up to and through the window. The sky looked a bit like a Minecraft sky. I remembered the dreamviews task and took my trousers off. Nothing happened.



Although the 10 minute alarms have been helping me achieve lucidity more regularly, it does sometimes cut off a lucid dream and today I couldn't re-enter it. I am hoping, through getting used to the feeling of these WILD transitions, I will be able to do it during the night so I am not interrupted by the alarm. I haven't had any more of the strong vibrations and noises as I did the other week, but I would like to experience this again, showing I am aware completely through the WILD process.

----------


## NyxCC

Great progress! I saw you've already posted in the totm thread, so Spellbee should wing you soon.  :smiley:

----------

